# Lube



## heedongyee (Nov 29, 2010)

Cruising the interwebs, I've seen some guys post up the components and their weights for their ultralight builds, but don't recall necessary fluids listed as contributors. 

I imaging at the extreme end of the weight weenie spectrum, there are folks who consider the weight of oil and grease on their moving components. I'm curious if you or anyone you know goes to the extreme of minimizing lube, or perhaps using lightweight lube, to save that last gram?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Don't be so nuts about stuff like that. I use Finish Line Teflon Dry and Chain-L. I like both, I've used the Finish Line for longer and I know I get longer chain life with it then other lubes, but I haven't used the Chain-L long enough to determine chain life yet; but Chain-L is the only lube to ever get 5 star reviews no matter what review site you go on! I find that very interesting.


----------

